# Insert into mit zwei Datenbanken



## Peter34 (10. Okt 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte aus einer Datenbank Daten selektieren und in eine andere einfügen.

Geht das einfacher oder effizienter als folgende Methode?
Ich hole mir mit der ersten Connection den ResultSet über ein Select-Statement und füge den dann Datensatz für Datensatz mit einer zweiten Connection über ein insert into ein.

Ich befürchte, das ist die einzige Methode, die funktioniert!?

Danke für Rückmeldungen.

Gruß


----------



## maki (10. Okt 2008)

Um was für Datenbanken handelt es sich?

Würde da DBUnit ins Auge fassen.


----------



## Gast (10. Okt 2008)

Von einer Oracle wird abgefragt und in eine MySQL eingefügt.


----------



## maki (10. Okt 2008)

Könnte mit DBUnit gehen, ausser natürlich wenn noch plausi-Prüfungen gemacht werden müssen.


----------

